# Instalación de aplicaciones en tar.xz [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola  a todos!

Me pasaron unos programas en formato tar.xz hechos para Archlinux. Para instalarlos descomprimí los archivos y copie el contenido en el lugar correspondiente, y con las dependencias indicadas pude correrlos sin problemas. Mi pregunta es, puedo darle algún tipo de trazabilidad a los programas instalados así? Sobretodo si mañana quiero desinstalar el programa o hacer un update limpio.

En gentoo por ejemplo, portage tiene @world, un paquete debian tiene el comando dpkg, lo mismo para rpm. Se puede llevar algún tipo de registro para programas traídos de archivos comprimidos? Pensé en hacer un ebuild pero no se como hacerlo para un programa ya compilado.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de cómo hacer esto en gentoo?

Muchas gracias!Last edited by natrix on Sat Aug 04, 2018 12:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Para que portage guarde registro de los archivos instalados en un sistema, incluyendo a qué paquetes corresponden, la instalación la debe hacer él. Y para eso hay que proporcionarle un ebuild.

Un ebuild para instalar un conjunto de archivos procedentes de un archivo tar no tiene porqué ser muy complejo siempre que la descompresión directa del archivo tar deje los archivos que contiene en su sitio correcto para poder ser ejecutados o utilizados.

En /usr/portage/skel.ebuild tienes el esquema de un ebuild y algunas explicaciones adicionales.

Además tendrás que crear un repositorio local para poder utilizarlo.

----------

## natrix

Muchas gracias quilosaq por el dato! Lo voy a estudiar con detenimiento. El repositorio local ya lo tengo en marcha.

Estaba tratando borrar archivo por archivo con el tar original con la siguiente instrucción:

```
tar tf archivo.tar | xargs -d'\n' rm -v
```

El problema es que la función 'tar' me arroja una salida "usr/lib" y no se como convertirla en "/usr/lib". No se como agregar el root.

Que estoy haciendo mal?

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> El problema es que la función 'tar' me arroja una salida "usr/lib" y no se como convertirla en "/usr/lib"
> 
> ...

 

Prueba con esto:

```
tar tf archivo.tar | sed s/^/\\//
```

----------

## natrix

Excelente!!

Instrucción final

```
tar tf archivo.tar | sed s/^/\\// | xargs rm -v
```

Gracias quilosaq!!

----------

